# 27.5" vs 29" for a beginner



## RollingBuffalo (May 5, 2018)

Hey Guys...I was curious what would be better for wheel size for a beginner ? 27.5 or 29 ? Does it even matter ? I am back to researching and was wondering what size would be better for me ? FWIW I'm 47...Never rode much for mtn biking...Some lighter trail stuff back in the 1990s and last summer I took my hybrid on some lighter trails....I'm 6'1" and about 210# w/ a 32" inseam if that matters....

When I was last researching which was last summer before life got crazy I was leaning towards the Trek Roscoe...I think I like how it has some slighty wider tires at around 2.8" even though they are 27.5 tires...Seemed like there was a lot of positive reviews on that bike but I was wondering if a 29" would be better ? Or is the 27.5" fine ? 

thanks, RB


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

What's your budget? 

I think a short travel 29r is calling your name.


----------



## RollingBuffalo (May 5, 2018)

Dale-Calgary said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> I think a short travel 29r is calling your name.


I was thinking in the $1000-1500 range...I'd like decent front shocks and a dropper seat post...If there is one thing that I learned from my short sample size of trail riding last summer is that I want that dropper post, lol.


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

https://www.theproscloset.com/products/giant-trance-x-29er-2-large-bike-2014
That's a pretty decent bike for the price, and you can add a dropper for $150 pretty easy.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

Either wheel size works for you-29 is generally easier to climb with and rolls over stuff easier but the 27.5 is more responsive--I suggest giving each a demo and see what you like----bigger than the wheel size question is to make sure the frame fits----at your height an XL should be looked at


----------



## RollingBuffalo (May 5, 2018)

I was thinking hardtail but now I am going to be a OTR trucker and will be all over the country...Should I get a full suspension ? Or is that too crazy for a beginner ? I honestly don't know what type of trails I will be encountering..I just know I want to ride off road having fun...

Also,I wold prefer to have the 1x drivetrain to keep things simple...thanks

@mattallica thanks , nice bike,,I will definitely consider older models but I prefer that 1x drivetrain


----------



## RollingBuffalo (May 5, 2018)

I was liking the Roscoe because it was the plus tires but open to all brands....not sure where I will be this spring if I will be able to buy it locally here in my home town or some other LBS in the country...I definitely will be buying it from a LBS


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Neither. Plus tires for hardtails and beginners. This is not a fad; it's here to stay. I hope 29ers with 2.3s evolve into specialty bikes for XC racers and nothing else. The enjoyment of the increased traction, especially on trail bikes, is priceless.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

twodownzero said:


> Neither. Plus tires for hardtails and beginners. This is not a fad; it's here to stay. I hope 29ers with 2.3s evolve into specialty bikes for XC racers and nothing else. The enjoyment of the increased traction, especially on trail bikes, is priceless.


There are a number of bikes that can take either 27.5+ or 29 inch tires, so you can have it both ways.

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

Like my Hightower, fun as a 27.5+ bike but much faster as a 29er. Full squish is easier on my old man, ex-MX'er, still a construction worker back. A decent, well appointed used bike will allow for much higher end components than a new LBS bike at the same price point. Bikes depreciate like a rock. For reference my Hightower was over $4k last year, now its said to be worth about $2800. By end of next summer I'm guessing it will be ball park $2k book value. Not that I would part with it for either amount.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

andytiedye said:


> There are a number of bikes that can take either 27.5+ or 29 inch tires, so you can have it both ways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


I know; I ride the original mass produced 29er. AND I DON'T WANT IT BOTH WAYS. I want my plus tires. You should, too.



mattallica said:


> Like my Hightower, fun as a 27.5+ bike but much faster as a 29er.


You might have thought so because the higher pressure/lower volume tires put higher frequency vibrations into your hands, but unless there was a remarkable difference in wheelset or the tires you were running, a 29er is not faster over anything except maybe pavement than 27.5+. There is even a quite scientific study somewhere around the internet where a guy rode the same bike with both and was faster with the plus tires, both up and down. The moral of the story for me, when I read it (admittedly, I was surprised with the outcome) is that just because it "feels" faster doesn't mean it is.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think you can go wrong with that Roscoe 8. The reviews are pretty good on that bike.


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

twodownzero said:


> I know; I ride the original mass produced 29er. AND I DON'T WANT IT BOTH WAYS. I want my plus tires. You should, too.
> 
> You might have thought so because the higher pressure/lower volume tires put higher frequency vibrations into your hands, but unless there was a remarkable difference in wheelset or the tires you were running, a 29er is not faster over anything except maybe pavement than 27.5+. There is even a quite scientific study somewhere around the internet where a guy rode the same bike with both and was faster with the plus tires, both up and down. The moral of the story for me, when I read it (admittedly, I was surprised with the outcome) is that just because it "feels" faster doesn't mean it is.


Except that STRAVA recorded 7 PR's on the first ride ( after a rain, taking it easy trying to get used to the feel) and 5 PR's on the second. Both spots I have ridden for a few years.


----------



## rotorwind (Jan 18, 2019)

Roscoe is a great bike. Probably a good pick for a beginner. I just got back into the sport last summer and am on a Kona hardtail. I'm on a 29'r and prefer that wheel size but the 27.5+ work well. Lots of grip.


----------



## mattallica (Dec 25, 2014)

Can't go wrong with either size. I like them both, actually prefer the 27.5+ for trail riding for the grip especially in early winter before the snow sets in. My first bike was an Anthem 29er, lots of fun but the steep XC geometry was tough in the technical stuff in the Northeast. I crash a lot less on the trail oriented bike I have now. I agree the Roscoe looks like a good start. There's one for sale locally with supposedly next to no use, for $700
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2029940517102455/


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Both are excellent, depending on the type of riding you will be doing, I ride both for different things. The plus when riding, tight, muddy or Sandy areas. Traction is unreal. 29er if riding faster more flowing, jump filled areas. Just be honest with yourself about the type of riding. Both are great. Really can't go wrong. Ride both of you can before buying, make sure the bike is correct size. Welcome to the madhouse, post pictures when you get her and above all. Have fun. That's what it's all about


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Honestly, at this point just get something decent that fits you. You can use wheel size to narrow it down if you like, but it's not gonna make enough difference to matter. Around the time stuff starts breaking or you're wanting to enter competitions, reassess the situation.


----------



## RollingBuffalo (May 5, 2018)

The only negative I see about the Roscoe is something about the rear hub ? 141 size or something which makes it hard to upgrade or something ?


----------



## RollingBuffalo (May 5, 2018)

mattallica said:


> Can't go wrong with either size. I like them both, actually prefer the 27.5+ for trail riding for the grip especially in early winter before the snow sets in. My first bike was an Anthem 29er, lots of fun but the steep XC geometry was tough in the technical stuff in the Northeast. I crash a lot less on the trail oriented bike I have now. I agree the Roscoe looks like a good start. There's one for sale locally with supposedly next to no use, for $700
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2029940517102455/


that looks like a good deal !


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

There is no correct answer. I'm 6'2" 210lbs and am very comfortable riding a 26 dirt jumper off road and just as comfortable riding a 61cm road bike (sometimes off road). Really depends on your likes and skills and what you expect from your bike. The 29'r will let you roll over almost anything with very little effort, but if you like to throw the bike around, 27.5 will give you a bit more satisfaction. There is no way to know for sure what you will enjoy without trying a variety of bikes. Sometimes what you think will be best, is not all that great after you put some miles on it. My advice is find a bike shop and test drive both before you buy.


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

That, and the engagement is pretty crappy. I've heard they're not the most reliable rear hub either, so that might need upgrading at some point. Other than that it's a decent bike for the money. The fork isn't great but will get the job done..


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

RollingBuffalo said:


> The only negative I see about the Roscoe is something about the rear hub ? 141 size or something which makes it hard to upgrade or something ?


Not sure how it's a negative when it's a fairly widespread standard and it's an entry level bike which might be upgraded to a more serious bike in the future.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

It's not just Plus 27.5 vs 29. Rim inner width has a big impact on traction and your skill development. 
Put a skinny rim/29 tire on your bike and you'll slide out in a skid in cornering more quickly with less time to correct and recover. That usually means more crashes. 
A wide rim properly matched to a high volume rounded tread profile tire at the right low pressure will wrinkle the sidewall in cornering for a bigger footprint. That grip gives you more time in slides when you push it or when you're learning and come into a corner too hot. Some 2.35, 2.6 or 3.0 29 tires when you have a wide rim will give you the rollover and the traction you want. A Stache is a good bike for this in 29. A Roscoe can take a 2.35 on a 35mm inner rear and a 2.6 on a 40mm front, both 29s if you want as a future upgrade or alternative. Bontrager XR Teams are designed for wide rims and lower pressures, ime. If you decide to consider used a Stache off Pinkbike Buy/Sell shipped using Bike Flights could be in your budget.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

eb1888 said:


> It's not just Plus 27.5 vs 29. Rim inner width has a big impact on traction and your skill development.
> Put a skinny rim/29 tire on your bike and you'll slide out in a skid in cornering more quickly with less time to correct and recover. That usually means more crashes.
> A wide rim properly matched to a high volume rounded tread profile tire at the right low pressure will wrinkle the sidewall in cornering for a bigger footprint. That grip gives you more time in slides when you push it or when you're learning and come into a corner too hot. Some 2.35, 2.6 or 3.0 29 tires when you have a wide rim will give you the rollover and the traction you want. A Stache is a good bike for this in 29. A Roscoe can take a 2.35 on a 35mm inner rear and a 2.6 on a 40mm front, both 29s if you want as a future upgrade or alternative. Bontrager XR Teams are designed for wide rims and lower pressures, ime. If you decide to consider used a Stache off Pinkbike Buy/Sell shipped using Bike Flights could be in your budget.


I just wanted to let you know that I am building my Transition Scout up and I'm going to be using 2.6" tires with Stan's Sentry rims this time around. I'm trying something different for fun. I know you love plushy tires so I'd thought I'd share it with you


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

eb1888 said:


> It's not just Plus 27.5 vs 29. Rim inner width has a big impact on traction and your skill development.
> Put a skinny rim/29 tire on your bike and you'll slide out in a skid in cornering more quickly with less time to correct and recover. That usually means more crashes.
> A wide rim properly matched to a high volume rounded tread profile tire at the right low pressure will wrinkle the sidewall in cornering for a bigger footprint. That grip gives you more time in slides when you push it or when you're learning and come into a corner too hot. Some 2.35, 2.6 or 3.0 29 tires when you have a wide rim will give you the rollover and the traction you want. A Stache is a good bike for this in 29. A Roscoe can take a 2.35 on a 35mm inner rear and a 2.6 on a 40mm front, both 29s if you want as a future upgrade or alternative. Bontrager XR Teams are designed for wide rims and lower pressures, ime. If you decide to consider used a Stache off Pinkbike Buy/Sell shipped using Bike Flights could be in your budget.


That's entirely too hilarious, even for you. Rim width has a big impact on skill development. :lol:

OP, this guy recommends wide rims to solve every problem, so take his advice with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## sapva (Feb 20, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> Put a skinny rim/29 tire on your bike and you'll slide out in a skid in cornering more quickly with less time to correct and recover. That usually means more crashes.


Sorry, but have to ask. As you are picking yourself up off the ground (or extricating yourself from a tree, etc.), do you feel that this is the rim's fault, or the rider's fault?


----------



## krumme (May 6, 2018)

This is what gave me confidence starting this year. Rides 5 times a week now at age 47.

Wide tires 2.6 plus front. Low pressure. 
Dropper
Slack and long geo

Stiff wheels and fork actually helps predictability. Makes sliding more soft.

I have huge success in rekon 2.6 and 2.8 tires. Feel safe.

I think that wide rim is way overblown and can seriously hurt speed but at your weight I would prefer i35 for 2.6/2.8 wheels as a beginner.

My 29 wheel set is collecting dust now but I plan to learn to use it. Imo 27.5 is more easy as a beginner and also more fun.


----------



## shootertg (Feb 7, 2018)

Good info. I’m coming from a 26” so of course I have the same questions. Seems like rolling over stuff with the 29” would make it worth it. I can’t wait for better weather to start demoing bikes.


----------

